# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Avoid Coventry critters uk on ebay

## Timo

Now three weeks late with order. Had a few excuses on late emails and told they would be sent ASAP (still waiting). Bad coms and very slow service well actually none existent service . Trying to get money refunded now but they wont answer to emails.

Avoid like the plague  :Frown:

----------


## Timo

After a few emails asking for my money returned these turned up today  :Smile:  a couple of the crabs didn't make the journey but the snails look ok. Will see what's ok when i get home.

----------


## Timo

Transaction Details

eBay Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #HIDDEN)

Total Amount: 	
	-£24.94 GBP
Fee amount: 	
	£0.00 GBP
Net amount: 	
	-£24.94 GBP
Date: 	
	10 Nov. 2008
Time: 	
	09:45:35 GMT
Status: 	
	Completed

Item # 	Item Title 	Qty 	Price 	Subtotal
(HIDDEN) 	Marine 50/50 mix hermits and turbo snail great cleaners 	1 	£17.99 GBP 	£17.99 GBP

Postage & Packing via Royal Mail Special Delivery Next Day
(includes any seller packing fees): 	£6.95 GBP
Postal Compensation : 	--
Total: 	£24.94 GBP

Postal Address: 	
(HIDDEN)
Confirmed Help 


Payment To: 	
	(HIDDEN)    (The recipient of this payment is Non-US - Verified)
Seller's ID: 	
	coventry-critter-uk
Seller's Email: 	
	(HIDDEN)

Funding Type: 	
	Credit Card
Funding Source: 	
	£24.94 GBP - Visa/Delta/Electron Card XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX

This credit card transaction will appear on your invoice as 'PAYPAL *LWREN3'.

Delivery Information

Postal Status: 	

Posted

Despatch Method: 	
	RM Special Delivery Next Day (By 1.00 p.m. the next working day)
Postage Compensation: 	
	Yes

Send From: 	

(HIDDEN)

Deliver To: 	

(HIDDED)

The item arrived on the 28-11-2008 and had a posted date of 27-11-2008.

----------


## coventry critters

Hi we are the new coventry critters and have tried to resolve this problem with the member who started this thread we appologised for the trouble in the past and offered compensation.

we understand that all customer are welcome to the opion on sales but so should the seller.well we no longer are ebay only and since moving hands we have expanded.

We now have a full website www.coventrycritters.com and all livestock can be collected from our shop please visit for great deals on inverts corals and fish 

Regards coventry critters

----------

